# Burning out



## ddmsgtr1 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm fairly new to mtb and have a long way to go as far as my nutrition , but i'm looking for some basic things to start doing to help with my riding. I'm trying to drink more water through the day, i eat a banana on the way to the trails, and am drinking a choc milk after. But after my ride, usually an hour to an hour and a half, i feel like i'm gonna fall asleep. I'm not taking it easy, but am certainly not going balls to the wall the whole ride. Any advice on what i can do to not burn myself up so easily?


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

ddmsgtr1 said:


> ... But after my ride, usually an hour to an hour and a half, i feel like i'm gonna fall asleep. I'm not taking it easy, but am certainly not going balls to the wall the whole ride. Any advice on what i can do to not burn myself up so easily?


Nothing wrong with a nap after the ride. Until you are much more fit such that your body doesn't want to urgently go to sleep, take a nap.

No extra honor bestowed to you in powering through it either...


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Listen to your body. If it's tired, you're tired so rest. There's nothing really more to it. As you get better fit, that may change.


----------



## Lemiwinks (May 24, 2012)

George Hincapie recommends an afternoon nap during any training day. Rest is the most important part of recovery. Do whatever you can rest legs and nervous system


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

How about skipping the post-ride chocolate milk? Perhaps that's causing the drowsiness.

As others have suggested, listen to your body and get plenty of rest.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

You're body doesn't grow or improve while you are on the bike or in the gym. It grows and improves while you are resting.


----------

